# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset

## huynhlam088

Đối với các game thủ FPS, ngoài các gaming gear cơ bản như chuột hay bàn phím cơ, một yếu tố quan trọng mang tính quyết định cuộc chơi đó chính là âm thanh. Nhờ có âm thanh như tiếng bước chân, tiếng súng nổ... các game thủ FPS mới có thể dễ dàng định hướng được kẻ thù và qua đó dần làm chủ cuộc chơi. Nhưng ngặt nỗi, để có được khả năng cảm nhận âm thanh tốt nhất họ cần phải có một bộ loa 5.1, 7.1 hay các tai nghe chơi game khủng có khả năng giả lập âm thanh vòm đi kèm theo đó là một chiếc sound card chuyên dụng dành cho game thủ.


Hãy nghĩ mà xem, nếu bạn sở hữu được một chiếc tai nghe có khả năng tái tạo âm thanh 7.1 thực thụ đi kèm cùng một bộ audio station kiêm sound card USB chuyên dụng thì sao nhỉ? Tôi đang nói đến Strix 7.1, một trong những tai nghe chơi game đạt được những yêu cầu như thế.


​
Thuộc nhánh sản phẩm Strix vốn được thiết kế dành cho các game thủ, Strix 7.1 được mong đợi sẽ là một trong những tai nghe chơi game đỉnh cao khi nó sở hữu cấu hình rất khủng nếu so với mặt bằng chung tai nghe chơi game mà bạn có thể tham khảo thêm trong phần đặc tả chi tiết ở dưới.



View attachment 44944
​
Về giá cả, hiện tại Strix 7.1 chưa được bán ra thị trường nhưng với cấu hình khủng của nó thì tôi có thể dự đoán mức giá tại thị trường nước ngoài sẽ không dưới $200.

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*

*2. Thử nghiệm*


Khi thử nghiệm Strix 7.1, tôi sẽ thử lần lượt các trường hợp sau:



> Chơi game FPS: Call of Duty Advanced Warfare
> Chơi game Action RPG: Batman Arkham Origins
> Chơi game Racing: GRID 2
> Nghe nhạc Lossless bằng trình Foobar2000 với các bài hát: Hotel California của The Eagles, Caribbean Blue của Enya, Brass Monkeys của Beastie Boys, In the morning light của Yanni
> Xem phim HD Bluray 5.1: Transformers 4 Age of Extinction


Khi chơi game Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, tôi dùng bộ audio station chỉnh tất cả các kênh âm thanh 7.1 lên cao nhất, bật AMP và dùng chế độ FPS Immerson cho phần chơi offline và FPS Footsteps cho phần chơi online. Chế độ Immersion khiến tiếng súng ống cũng như tiếng nổ bom trở nên rất thật khi tôi cảm nhận được cái gọi là sự đinh tai nhức óc do âm trầm khá mạnh đập vào 2 lỗ tai do bom nổ, tiếng kêu lách cách khi thay đạn cũng như tiếng súng lách cách đặc trưng của AK47... FPS Immersion quả thực làm rất tốt nhiệm vụ của nó.


​
Vậy còn FPS Footsteps thì sao? Để test phần này tôi thử phần chơi online của COD AW với giao ước với mọi người trong room là chỉ dùng dao. Chế độ này đơn thuần chỉ là tăng âm bổng lên để game thủ có thể nhận thấy tiếng bước chân nghe rõ ràng hơn và từ đó sẽ định hướng được kẻ thù. Sau khi test thực tế thì FPS Footsteps rõ ràng là có hiệu quả khi nó tái tạo tiếng bước chân khá tốt giúp tôi biết được kẻ thù đang đến từ hướng nào. Tất nhiên biết kẻ thù đang ở đâu là một lợi thế nhưng không vì vậy mà nó đảm bảo cho bạn có thể chiến thắng dễ dàng vì cũng như bạn, kẻ thù cũng dùng tai nghe chất lượng cao để nhận biết vị trí của bạn. Vì thế màn chơi này tỉ lệ kill/dead của tôi chỉ là 0.7 dù không tự khen nhưng tôi cũng là tay bắn súng hạng khá. Nhìn chung cả 2 mode FPS Immersion và Footsteps đều cho kết quả khả quan, và tôi rất thích điều này.


Tới lượt Batman Arkham Origins, tôi chuyển sang chế độ Action RPG trên bộ audio station. Đối với game này, việc định hướng kẻ thù là chuyện không đáng để bàn tới nên chế độ 7.1 bật cũng được mà tắt cũng được, nhưng tôi ưu tiên 7.1 để tận hưởng các đoạn cutscene với hiệu ứng âm thanh vòm hơn. Khi ở chế độ này, Batman vốn có chất giọng âm thấp nghe rất hình sự đã đẩy lên tầm cao mới, khiến tôi có cảm giác như anh Bat đang ghé sát vào tai tôi mà hâm dọa vậy, nghe rất là thích. Chưa kể giọng cười điên loạn pha lẫn chất bạo tàn của Joker qua chế độ Action RPG cũng khiến cho người có tinh thần vững chắc nhất cũng phải lạnh sống lưng. Về âm thanh trò chuyện giữa các nhân vật thì tôi rất hài lòng. Tuy nhiên, chế độ này có một hạt sạn là âm thanh nhạc nền có vẻ bị hạ xuống hơi quá so với giọng nói của các nhân vật trong game khiến tôi có cảm giác như đang xem phim Hồng Kông lồng tiếng ngày xưa vậy, hơi chán một chút.


​
Tới phần test đua xe bằng game GRID 2, lần này tôi chuyển sang mode Racing trên bộ audio station. Thành thật mà nói, chế độ này bật lên cũng được mà không bật cũng được, vì khi bật lên chỉ có tiếng động cơ xe trở nên mạnh mẽ hơn là chưa bật, còn các âm thanh còn lại như tiếng khán giả, đất cát, tiếng vỏ xe quét trên nền đường... Tất cả đều giống nhau ở cả 2 mode. Bạn sẽ rất thất vọng nếu người ham mê thể loại đua xe khi chỉnh sang chế độ này vì bạn sẽ mong đợi nhiều hơn về sự thay đổi chất lượng âm thanh khi dùng mode Racing.


​
Sau đây sẽ là phần test nghe nhạc, tôi sẽ tắt chế độ 7.1 và chỉ bật AMP lên mà thôi:



> *Hotel California - The Eagles*
> ​
> Một bản nhạc bất hủ với nhiều nhạc cụ sẽ là một bài test rất tốt cho các sound card, tai nghe, loa rời. Với Strix 7.1 thì nó được thiết kế dành cho chơi game nên khi nghe bài này tiếng đàn ghita dạo đầu cũng như ghita điện đệm cho các nhạc cụ khác giữa bài nghe rất rõ ràng và chân thật nhưng tiếng trống nghe khá nông không được chất lắm. Tiếng ca sĩ được tái tạo qua tai nghe này là rất tốt. Nhận định của tôi khi dùng Strix 7.1 nghe bài này là khá và chưa thể đạt đỉnh cao được.
> 
> 
> *Caribbean Blue - Enya*
> ​
> Một ca khúc nhẹ nhàng nhưng sâu lắng tạo cảm giác thanh bình giữa đất trời vùng biển Caribbean được thể hiện qua giọng ca huyền thoại của Enya. Một tai nghe tốt sẽ giúp người cảm nhận rp4 được từng dải âm thể hiện trên bài hát này. Strix 7.1 đã thể hiện khá tốt ở bài hát này một phần là bài này chủ yếu là âm bổng, trung và khá nông âm trầm.
> 
> ...


Cuối cùng test phim Transformers 4: Age of Extinction, tôi liền bật lại chế độ 7.1 và giữ nguyên AMP ở chế độ mở. Với một bộ phim hành động giả tưởng siêu cháy nổ như phim này bắt buộc tai nghe, sound card hay loa rời 5.1 phải tạo được không khí hồi hộp, sự tàn khốc của khói lửa kèm theo các âm thanh súng đạn và cả hướng âm thanh phát ra nữa. Với Strix 7.1 do được truyền tín hiệu thông qua HDMI nên về phần định hướng âm thanh, tai nghe này làm rất tốt. Hiệu ứng cháy nổ lẫn bom đạn được tái hiện rất chi tiết và trung thực nhưng âm giọng nói các nhân vật hơi thô và không tạo được cảm giác hồi hộp cũng như hứng thú mấy cho người nghe.


​
*3. Lời kết*


_Ưu_



> Thiết kế đẹp, ngầu với đèn LED mắt cú có thể nhấp nháy hoặc sáng liên tục
> Cắm là chạy không cần driver
> Tương thích với mọi loại kích cỡ đầu
> Tương thích với mọi loại cỡ tai
> Ở vị trí bọc đầu và bọc tai nghe có dùng đệm bọc da tạo cảm giác rất êm ái khi sử dụng
> Tất cả đầu nối đều mạ vàng để đảm bảo chất lượng truyền dẫn tín hiệu
> Bộ audio station kiêm sound card USB, có hỗ trợ đầu ra loa 5.1, 7.1
> Chất lượng âm thanh khi chơi game FPS rất tốt, Action RPG khá
> Nghe nhạc khá tốt và xem phim cũng thế
> Có khử tạp âm môi trường


_Khuyết_



> Khá nặng do đó sẽ bị đau xương hàm nếu dùng trong thời gian dài
> Không có các đầu chuyển RCA đực sang jack 3.5mm dành cho loa rời
> Không có tính tương thích với nhiều hệ thống âm thanh khác do dùng kết nối HDMI
> Khả năng tái tạo âm trầm chưa tốt khi nghe nhạc
> Chưa bán ra thị trường nhưng có thể giá sẽ cao

----------


## giamcannhanh

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*

chạy luôn không cần drive cũng được nữa hà hay thế

----------


## ductri2102

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*

không có chen thêm cái clip nhe tiếng thử xem thế nào

----------


## thangttmobile

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*




> không có chen thêm cái clip nhe tiếng thử xem thế nào


chèn thêm clip cũng thế thôi chứ có được gì đâu trời. phải nghe trực tiếp bằng tia nghe mới biết chất lượng thế nào chứ

----------


## seobookin

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*

thiếu âm bass là không được rồi nghe nhạc chán lắm

----------


## thuyvt123

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*




> thiếu âm bass là không được rồi nghe nhạc chán lắm


đây là tai nghe để chơi game mà đâu phải dành nghe nhạc đâu

----------


## cucre26

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*

hầm hố khiếp nhể ta thích rồi đó

----------


## chimlonvng5

*Trả lời: Đánh giá Tai nghe Strix 7.1 Gaming Headset*

cai cục bự bự đi kém là gì thế nhỉ

----------

